# clavier retro eclaire pour mac?



## MacDoc (10 Août 2006)

Salut les gens,

j'aurais bientot un macbook entres les mains et je me prepare deja a l'accueillir,
je possede deja un ecran 17 pouces a brancher sur le bb pour etre plus à l'aise chez moi
mais voila il me manque un bon clavier pour mac.
Mais dans ma recherche je n'ai pas reussi a trouver un clavier retro eclaire comme il peut en exister pour PC.
Pourriez-vous me dire si un tel clavier existe, l'applestore ne semble pas en proposer?

Sinon, j'ai vu que logitech a sorti ce joli clavier blanc pour mac avec souris laser le tout sans fil: lien

si jamais ca n'existait pas je me rabattrai sans doute sur celui la, surtout que j'ai un code promo mais pas valable longtemps

Merci d'avance les gens


----------



## Dramis (10 Août 2006)

Non, je n'ai jamai vue de clavier rétro-éclairé pour mac.


----------



## Gautier (6 Décembre 2009)

La situation a-t-elle évolué ? Je vois des claviers Logitech réto-éclairés compatibles Mac (modèles G15 par exemple) mais ce sont des produits avec beaucoup de touches de fonctions. Je cherche pour un ami un modèle rétro-éclairé mais plus simple, connectable à son iMac G5.


----------



## demougin (6 Décembre 2009)

j'utilise le clavier rétro-éclairé "Logitech Illuminated Keyboard" et à part quelques touches différentes (faciles à mémoriser) il est excellent


----------



## houlala63 (6 Décembre 2009)

les claviers usb sont tous 'plus ou moins' compatibles Mac;
La seule différence se situe aux niveau des touches Option/command et de la touche windows 
Il est possible de modifier le 'mappage' du clavier voir ICI

Une fois le mappage fait vous pouvez toujours coller des étiquettes sur les touches ou pour les plus veinards qui trouveraient un clavier avec des touches identiques,les commander sur Bricomac


----------



## Grizzzly (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Je recherche désespérément un clavier rétroéclairé pour mon imac et je ne trouve rien. 

Razer a annoncé ses claviers gamer pour mac mais ceux ci ne sont disponibles qu'en qwerty.

Quelqu'un a t il un produit à conseiller ?


----------

